# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] LG  32LJ500V

## satland

ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟΤΥΠΟ  LIFE IS GOOD ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΒΗΝΕΙ

ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Όταν λες σβήνει..... Δεν έχεις εικόνα αλλά έχεις ήχο;

----------


## satland

[QUOTE=GeorgeSindos;606198]Όταν λες σβήνει..... Δεν έχεις εικόνα αλλά έχεις ήχο;[/Q


Ξεκινα να αναψει φτανει στο λογοτυπο life is good και σβηνει αμεσωs

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Αν μετά το λογοτυπο σβήνει εντελώς δηλαδή νεκρή ουτε σε standby τότε έχεις θέμα με το τροφοδοτικο. Θέλει ψάξιμο.

----------


## satland

> Αν μετά το λογοτυπο σβήνει εντελώς δηλαδή νεκρή ουτε σε standby τότε έχεις θέμα με το τροφοδοτικο. Θέλει ψάξιμο.


Ακριβωs το θεμαειναι στο τροφοδοτικο αλλα που ακριβωs δεν ξερω οι ηλεκτρολιτικο 2 τεμαχια των 1000mf δεν ειναι φουσκωμενοι ουτε καποιοι αλλοι

----------


## p270

> Ακριβωs το θεμαειναι στο τροφοδοτικο αλλα που ακριβωs δεν ξερω οι ηλεκτρολιτικο 2 τεμαχια των 1000mf δεν ειναι φουσκωμενοι ουτε καποιοι αλλοι


το εχουμε ξαναπεί αλλα το ξαναλέω ,ολες οι βλάβες δεν ειναι απο τους πυκνωτές αλλα οι πυκνωτές ακόμη και αν δεν ειναι φουσκωμένοι μπορεί να έχουν βλάβη 

αν δεν εχεις οργανο να τους ελεγξεις απλα αλλαξε τους δεν αξιζουν πολλα χρηματα ,κανε μια δοκιμη και μας λες
απο την αλλη κατεβασε το σχεδιο τις και κοιτα τασεις που δινει το τροφοδοτικο ακομη ,αποσυνδεσε και την μητρικη και κοιτα μονο του το τροφοδοτικο 

ολα τα παραπανω με πολυ προσοχη το τροφοδοτικο εχει και υψηλη ταση ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ

http://www.jabse.com/L0xHL0xFRC8zMkx...AwVl9zbS5wZGY=

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Το PSU της τηλεόρασής σου είναι το : 715G7801-P01-W10-0H2H.
Σ΄ ανάλογο τροφ/κό (715G7801-P01-W06-0H2H) τ΄ επίφοβα εξαρτ/τα
που χρήζουν ελέγχου / αντικατάστασης είναι :

 F9901FB9101Q9101D9107D9110R9109U9101C9118ZD9108                                                                                                                                                                              Φιλικά.                                                                                                                                                                                      Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## satland

> Το PSU της τηλεόρασής σου είναι το : 715G7801-P01-W10-0H2H.
> Σ΄ ανάλογο τροφ/κό (715G7801-P01-W06-0H2H) τ΄ επίφοβα εξαρτ/τα
> που χρήζουν ελέγχου / αντικατάστασης είναι :
> 
>  F9901FB9101Q9101D9107D9110R9109U9101C9118ZD9108                                                                                                                                                                              Φιλικά.                                                                                                                                                                                      Δημήτρης Καρούσης


Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω θα κοιταξω πια ειναι αυτα τα υλικα

----------


## satland

> Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω θα κοιταξω πια ειναι αυτα τα υλικα


Προσπαθω να βρω στο EBAY το τροφοδοτικο αλλα βρισκω μονο για 42'' αρα οχι για 32''

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Προσπαθω να βρω στο EBAY το τροφοδοτικο αλλα βρισκω μονο για 42'' αρα οχι για 32''


είσαι σίγουρος οτι είναι το τροφοδοτικό,΄πως το έλενξες;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Όπως αναφέρεται στο post #6 από το συνάδελφο Παναγιώτη το PSU ελέγχεται 
αν αποδίδει τις σωστές τάσεις όταν αποσυνδεθεί από τις άλλες BD΄s πριν
επισκευαστεί / αντικατασταθεί.
Αυτό γίνεται απ΄ εξειδικευμένο τεχνικό με κατάλληλα όργανα.
Αν είσαι ή σπουδάζεις Ηλεκτρονικός μηχανικός με μεγάλη προσοχή για τη προσωπική 
σου ασφάλεια μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στην επισκευή.
Το Service Manual κατεβαίνει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από το link που αναγράφεται στο post #6.
Η συγκεκριμένη βλάβη μπορεί ν΄ οφείλεται σε πρόβλημα στους μετατροπείς DC / DC 
στη Main Board, (κυρίως ελέγχεις ύπαρξη τάσης 
+5V_STB στο πυκνωτή C706, 
+3,3V_DV33SB στο πυκνωτή C780 και 
+12V στο κονέκτορα CN701-1/2, σελ. 40, 
κι ύπαρξη τάσης +5V_SW στην αντίσταση R707 και 
+3,3V PWR_ON στην αντίσταση R701, σελ.41 του Service Manual).
Πληροφοριακά σου αναφέρω ότι ο πυκνωτής C9118 έχει τιμή 68 pF / 2KV - 100 pF / 2KV
και του zener ZD9108 η τιμή κυμαίνεται από 3,3V - 5,1V.
Αν δεν προλαμβάνεις να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις που αναφέρω μέσα στις παρενθέσεις τότε
θα πρέπει ν΄ απομονώσεις τη PSU Board να τη τροφοδοτήσεις μ΄ άλλο τροφ/κό 3,3V PS_ON
και να μετρήσεις αν έχεις σταθερά τις τάσεις που αναγράφονται στο Service Manual.
Τότε αποκλείεις βλάβη στο PSU κι εστιάζεις την επισκευή / αντικατάσταση στη Main Board. 
Όσον αφορά την αγορά PSU από τ΄ εξωτερικό ΜΟΝΟ αν αυτό που φοράει η TV σου είναι το : 
715G7801-P01-W10-0H2H , μπορείς να το βρεις σε Ρώσικα sites που σου αναγράφω παρακάτω 
σε τιμές που κυμαίνονται από 17,50€ έως 35€ χωρίς τα μεταφορικά :
- https://www.avito.ru/ufa/audio_i_vid...00v_1801372637
- http://xn--80aanakiq9atci1d.xn--p1ai...1-p01-w10-0h2h
- https://detalkof.ru/tv/bloki-pitaniy...-p01-w10-0h2h/
- https://rbt-kazan.ru/index.php?route=product/product&product _id = 1066
- https://tehnoarsenal.ru/id/-715g7801...0h2h-4016.html
- https://unitell.ru/internet-magazin/...01-w10-0h2h-lg

ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ.
                       Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

xani (20-04-20)

----------


## xani

τα λεντ κοιτα φιλε αυτη δεν καιει τροφοδοτικο  εχει και ψιλοπροβληματακια με το software  χανει ρυθμισεις καναλια κτλπ..




> ΑΝΑΒΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΛΟΓΟΤΥΠΟ  LIFE IS GOOD ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΣΒΗΝΕΙ
> 
> ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΥΠΟΨΙΝ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΨΑΞΩ

----------


## KostasKostas

Χαίρετε,
η δική μου LG 32LJ500V έχει PSU "715g7801 cti-600 94vo" και έχει "σκάσει" ο C9118. Ξέρει κάποιος τα χαρακτηριστικά του;

TV.jpg

Ευχαριστώ.*
*

----------


## gass

> Χαίρετε,
> η δική μου LG 32LJ500V έχει PSU "715g7801 cti-600 94vo" και έχει "σκάσει" ο C9118. Ξέρει κάποιος τα χαρακτηριστικά του;
> 
> TV.jpg
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


100p /1KV

----------


## panagiotis.al

Υπάρχει το manual με σχεδιάγραμμα με τα υλικά;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Παναγιώτη,
αν και σου γράφω μετά από 3 ½ και πλέον μήνες θα ΄θελα να σ΄ ενημερώσω,
αν δεν το γνωρίζεις ήδη, ότι σε περίπτωση που επιθυμείς να βρεις Service Manual
οποιασδήποτε Board θα πρέπει ν΄ ανοίγεις την επίμαχη συσκευή εφόσον βέβαια έχεις
τις ανάλογες γνώσεις β εμπειρία β εξοπλισμό και λάβεις τ΄ απαραίτητα προστατευτικά
μέτρα, να διαβάζεις το τύπο της Board και να ψάχνεις στο Διαδίκτυο (Internet) με βάση
το τύπο αυτό.
Πολλές εταιρείες, αν κι αυτό επιβάλλεται από τον «Κανονισμό προστασίας καταναλωτή»
ιδιαίτερα για πωλήσεις ηλεκτρικών β ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών στην Ευρώπη, δεν αναρτούν
στο Διαδίκτυο ούτε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αλλά ούτε επί πληρωμή τα σχηματικά των διαφόρων modules
και κατ΄ αυτό το τρόπο εξαναγκάζουν το καταναλωτή ν΄ απευθυνθεί, τουλάχιστον για τις
επώνυμες συσκευές, στην επίσημη Αντιπρ/πεία τους.
Φιλικά.
         Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## LLLEFTERIS

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα μου εδωσαν την ιδια τηλεοραση αυτη κανει ακριβως το ιδιο με του TS αλλα για δευτερολεπτο που δειχνει το λογοτυπο το δειχνει με γραμμες να υποθεσω εκτος απο τροφοδοσια πασχει και στο t-con?

----------


## Βασιλης apico

Αν τα ledstrip είναι εντάξει που δε νομίζω , κάνε ένα μικρό reflow στο κεντρικό επεξεργαστή ,χαμηλή  θερμοκρασία έως 300 βαθμούς για 2 λεπτά. Πολλές LG πάσχουν από ψυχρές  proccessora, ιδίως οι 42''ρες  Οι γραμμές είναι από τα flexible του  panel . Κάποιο έχει ξεκολλήσει από την επεξεργασία του panel, ¨η από την έξοδο της  t-con προς το panel , δεδομένου ότι δεν έχει κάποιο ράγισμα ή σπάσιμο.  Η επισκευή απαιτεί πολύ μεγάλη εξειδίκευση όσο αφορά τις γραμμές. Φυσικά αν έχει σπάσιμο ούτε λόγος.

----------


## p270

gia ποια εξειδικευση μιλαμε; για να κολλησεις flex στην πλετρα του panel θελεις ειδικο εργαλειο που μαλλον δεν το εχει κανεις στην ελλαδα 
αν μιλας για το εργαλειο φιλε βασιλη παω πασω ,αν λεμε για εξειδικευση τεχνικου απλα δεν υπαρχει

----------


## Βασιλης apico

Χαρτοταινία,flax, θερμό αέρα, κολλητήρι, κόλληση, σπρέι καθαρισμού και γαϊδουρινή υπομονή με πολλή και προσεκτική δουλειά. Υπάρχει και video στο youtube. Δε το 'χω όμως τώρα το link τώρα.

----------

